# BMW wins "M" Lawsuit Against Infiniti



## MasterM (Mar 22, 2007)

*What a waste of time on BMWs part ( get a life)*

   

Did Mercedes cry after Acuras short lived CL came out? No

Did Jag and Mercedes go at it after Jag relesase the S type? No

...then what the hell is BMW b!tching about?

I think the Bavarian Man Wussies are feeling that people are crossing over to Infinitis M cars

Yes! I drive an M. The 2003 M


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jbcritch said:


> Agreed +1 about protecting the brand name. Rice Krispies will never be confused with puffed rice cereal because the name is what is important. In most cases cereal comes off the same converyor belt in the same factory but is put into different boxes.
> 
> With cars, some may believe that the M in M45 is for "sport" instead of the "middle of the line" of their cars. I certainly thought the M45 and M35 were supposed to be their sportier cars.
> 
> If we dont protect "M" why not let Infiniti call their middle cars the 535 and 545? Surely nobody would confuse the bodystyle of the 545 and the 545...but wait...which is which? If I say the 545 is a bad car and mine was a lemon, do I mean the BMW 545 or the Infiniti 545, and would you no longer buy one believing I had meant it to be a specific brand....aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!:yikes:


You could add Ford Fusion and Gillette Fusion.
cheers
vern


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And Sony, the electronics company successfully sued a Baltimore resturant called Soni's (Phillipine lady) over the name.

And you could say that anyone would be unlikely to confuse a small resturant in Baltimore with a giant electronics company.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

But a word is a different thing than a single letter.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I think BMW just got pissed because of the way Infiniti advertised the car, instead of saying the M45 from infiniti, they advertised it as the M from Infiniti. Soo, yeahh, it becomes clear now.


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

HW said:


> i guess, if it was about "z" then nissan would take this one since they had been advertising the "z" alone longer. :dunno:


:stupid: I bet you're right. Imagine a BMW commercial where a Z4 is advertised as "The New Z"... That dilutes Nissan in my eyes.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

MasterM said:


> Did Mercedes cry after Acuras short lived CL came out? No
> 
> Did Jag and Mercedes go at it after Jag relesase the S type? No
> 
> ...


:rofl:

Your whole post, from clearly not realizing the CL came first, to the pathetic acronym, to admitting to driving the most boring car NOT from toyota to ever exit japan is just laughable. :thumbup:


----------



## SonicBlueCobra (Mar 25, 2007)

I always thought it was a tad shady that Infinity named their performance cars that way.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

vern said:


> Nope again. Its about protecting brand name. Greed has nothing to do with it.
> cheers
> vern


Hey Vern. Is that you from 330Ci, may it RIP?


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

DuSpinnst said:


> It is all about "protecting" your brand name.


I agree.


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Did you know that aspirin used to be a brand name?
> 
> Do you why Coca Cola won a lawsuit tht is the reason that if you order a coke in a place that sells Pepsi they HAVE to tell you that you will be served Pepsi?
> 
> ...


coke is also pursuing a lawsuit against coke zero for taste infringement. I saw it on a commercial.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

330soon2b said:


> coke is also pursuing a lawsuit against coke zero for taste infringement. I saw it on a commercial.


This is a joke, right? The Coca-Cola company is suing itself?:rofl:


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

dbtheo said:


> actually that would be pretty funny if they did:rofl:
> 
> But it would blow for infiniti to have to re-name the cars that have become their identity.
> 
> BTW, no one answered the question of how this affects the US market? (unless I overlooked it)


Didn't mercedez win a big lawsuit against lexus for using the same power seat switch seat up? I thought mercedez had a patent on the "seat shaped" seat adjustment switch located on the door. I recall lexus used the same set-up and had to pay mercedez for patent infringement.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Paul A said:


> Hey Vern. Is that you from 330Ci, may it RIP?


It sure is. How are you doin? I don't have my 330ci any more. tried to talk my wife into a 335ci but she wouldn't go for it. Realy a different type of people on this board compared to 330ci. Sorry it went down the tubes.
cheers
vern


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

vern said:


> It sure is. How are you doin? I don't have my 330ci any more. tried to talk my wife into a 335ci but she wouldn't go for it. Realy a different type of people on this board compared to 330ci. Sorry it went down the tubes.
> cheers
> vern


In a good way or a bad way?


----------



## DJmuggs (Apr 8, 2007)

Go Bmw!!
Fu** Infinity!


----------

